# Need 1 or 2 more people for FAU room share!!



## Troi (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey I am sharing a room with Stormychang and her bf for FAU 8 and we need 1 or 2 more people to fill the room so the price can be below $100 for the hotel stay for the entire con! Contact me if you are interested ^^ my FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kjhusky9615/


----------



## StormyChang (Aug 2, 2015)

It might be less than that depending on if we have 4-5 people.  I got one person i'm talking to, gave him until the 20th to respond.  And if we can't find others by then i'm gonna ask another person who's on the fence about going.  If we end up with 5 people, I'll try to bring an air mattress cause someone will need to use floor space.


----------



## Troi (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh awesome! I can bring additional blankets and stuff, I don't mind sleeping on the floor, I am small so I take up less space lol. Hopefully that person gets back to you ^_^


----------



## StormyChang (Aug 2, 2015)

i think the hotel has extra blankets, and we can always ask for more too


----------



## Troi (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh ok awesome then ^_^


----------



## StormyChang (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok, so I got one more person confirmed last night, so our total is 4 atm.  Still gonna wait until the 20th to hear from the guy I asked before.  If we can pull off 5 people that will pull the cost down some.


----------



## Troi (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok awesome!


----------



## StormyChang (Aug 4, 2015)

also, noting you on fa for other details and stuff.


----------

